# Army Difficulty?



## Lone (Sep 6, 2007)

So I'm interested in starting a WHF Army. I've never played before but I'm sure I can pick up the basics quickly. I'm looking for an army that is hard to use and takes a lot of time to learn. I heard that Dark Elves fit this description but I want to see what other players think to give me some variety. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Dark Elves are actually a very cool army... They are considered to be an 'expert' army, and have some of the best models in production.

Beasts of Chaos are another army that does not always work well for newer players... The 7th edition changes to skirmishers really hurt this army, but it can still be competitive in the hands of a seasoned general.

Empire armies that do not rely on the Arch-Lector on War Alter or Steam Tanks can be difficult to use, but make fore great looking armies.

Chaos Dwarfs might be worth a look, though they are still using the Ravening Hordes rules, and do not have an army book.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Lone (Sep 6, 2007)

Alright to rephrase - What are considered the "Expert" Armies besides Dark Elves? The ones listed above?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Beasts of Chaos is for sure (unless going with a Doombull list)
Hordes of Chaos - Daemons Only (not Daemonic Legion)
Vampire Counts - Lahmia (though the upcoming army book will most likely change this)
Lizardmen - Southland army list
Empire - all infantry/non-gunline (the worst of all worlds, apparently, though I still love the look of it)
Dogs of War


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Don't forget about wood elves. I kept handing my buddy his ass with my dwarfs before he learned to use them. Now I am lucky to hold my own and force a draw.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Wood Elves are actually a pretty good force for newer players, I think. They just don't want to jump into mêlée too soon. If you keep them at arm's length from your opponent, you can do very, very well with just a few weeks worth of WHFB know-how.


----------



## Lone (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm torn between Chaos, Orks and Goblins, Wood Elves or High Elves


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

It really depends on the nature of your particular Chaos as to whether they are a beginner or expert army. If you stick with Slannesh or Nurgle, then you'll have a more 'difficult' army to use. Khorne is pretty straight up, but can still be hard to win with, while most Tzeentchi builds are pretty easy, provided your dice roll well for you during the magic phase. Slannesh and Nurgle require a bit more thought. Also, Beasts of Chaos, when not using a Doombull, are the more difficult of the typical Chaos armies.

Orks and Goblins are a 'middle of the road' deal. While they can be difficult for some, most players find that the list offers a bit of everything and they get along fairly well with little practice.

Wood Elves and High Elves are somewhat the same as O&G. With just a few games you can get the feel for the army and make appropriate choices that have more of an affect on the game than your in-game tactical decisions.

Don't toss out Tomb Kings either... In most cases, while TK can win against most any opponent, it is very very unlikely that TK will score a massacre. The TK almost require that a certain percentage of the TK army perishes before the game is up. It's all in the nature of the army.


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree with what Hespithe said.

I'd say any non-mortal chaos army is pretty much guaranteed to be at least a little difficult. Beasts of Chaos and Daemons both require quite a bit of thinking. In my experience Dark Elves do require quite a bit of thinking, but I've got quite a few friends who regularly hand me my ass on a platter with them - including once with his first game using DEs.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Personally, I'd like to try one or the other of these two themes...

All Savage Orks and Forrest Gobbos. No Orcs that are not Savage, and no Gobbos that are not on a beast or in some other very noticable way, savage. This is my dream painting project. The army would most likely be fairly magic and cav heavy, but would have little in the way of ranged firepower.

Slaaneshi Beasts & Daemons. The combination of Beasts and Daemons with a Slaaneshi twist just seems too cool to me. Even moreso than my Khorne army, the pleasure/pain theme really seems to fit ((think Pan)).


----------



## Lone (Sep 6, 2007)

Tomb Kings do seem pretty fun. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Spector (Dec 30, 2007)

The most difficult armies in my opinion to learn to play would definately be Tomb Kings and Wood Elves, with Dark Elves trailing these two closely.

All of these armies are very finesse armies composed of units that look weak on paper. They also all require the use of the entire army working in sync to properly use them.

The big problem with Dark Elves is they, in general, are considered underpowered. I'm inclined to agree with this. I've known one or two people who were very good WHFB players whose main army was Dark Elves, and when playing someone of equal skill, it took everything they had to eke out draws.

Tomb Kings and Wood Elves on the other hand, once you figure out how they play, are two of (if not the) most deadly armies in Warhammer Fanasty.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

a daemon army from the hordes of chaos book has to be the hardest


----------

